# New Year 2008/9 South



## LadyJ

Hi All

As last years New Year do went down quite well at Southsea Leisure Park I was wondering if any of you would like to repeat it this year?. 

We may be able to get the camping price reduced to £10pn including electric for 4 people minimum of 3 nights booked though. I am just waiting to hear back from them.  If you are interested please let me know by posting on here. 

Dates would be 30th December 2008 to 3rd January 2009

The evening meal and entertainment will be extra, will let you know as soon as I know the details.

£25 per person for the evening do. NO children allowed.


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

Yes please Jaq. Just about recovered from the last do.
I'll try not to catch 'man-flu again!! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Well if you get man flu again I ain't coming :lol: 

Southsea have confirmed we can have camping for £10pn but you have to book a minimum of 3 nights for this price.



Jacquie


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

LadyJ said:


> Well if you get man flu again I ain't coming :lol:
> 
> Southsea have confirmed we can have camping for £10pn but you have to book a minimum of 3 nights for this price.
> 
> Jacquie


That is really a great price and if he gets man bugs again i shall not come(hee hee).


----------



## LadyJ

Southsea Leisure say we can have camping at £10pn including electric as long as you book 3 nights so thats a lot cheaper than last year folks  Dates will be 30th Dec to 3rd Jan. If you don't want 3 nights then it will be £17per night.

I have no details yet regarding the New Year Eves do in the club house but if its anything like last year it will be a NO children do.

Now do we have anymore that may be interested in this? please post on here if you are. I know its a long time to New Year but we do have to get these things booked up sometime in advance.


Jacquie


----------



## Alemo

Yes please Jacquie, we had a great time last year.

Alec & Gina


----------



## pepe

*new year*

me too


----------



## LadyJ

Right I will put it in the Meets section for now folks as you will have to book yourselves into the site as last year.



Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic

LadyJ said:


> Right I will put it in the Meets section for now folks as you will have to book yourselves into the site as last year.
> 
> Jacquie


Have booked with the site (but they are ringing me back to confirm as the computer couldn't cope


----------



## Broom

Hi All

We of the Northerner contingent are spending New Year at Caravan Club site at Hawes if anyone wishes to join us.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## greenasthegrass

ooh may be interested Broom does it have leccy? and how much approx although prob usual prices Hawes is where all my family originally moved to when they came from France in 1850 (been doing family tree - really interesting).

Regards

Greenie


----------



## LadyJ

Sallytrafic

Oh you busted Southsea's computer Frank :lol: glad you are joining us at Southsea.



Broom & Greenasthegrass

This thread is for SOUTHSEA please start your own thread if you wish to organise somewhere else for New Year :roll: Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## JimM

LadyJ said:


> This thread is for SOUTHSEA please start you own thread if you wish to organise somewhere else for New Year :roll: Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


 Oooooooh Jacks 
Hi its me Do you need a translator ?


----------



## sallytrafic

Have had to cancel coming to Southsea jac I've sent pm


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Frank no problem have taken you of the list.


Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

*New Year at Southsea*

Hi Jacquie,

We have signed up for New Year at Southsea and will book with the site next week. We have a dog - will that be alright ? - their web site suggests ok?

Thanks for setting it up.

Regards Andrea & Bob.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: New Year at Southsea*



JollyJack said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> We have signed up for New Year at Southsea and will book with the site next week. We have a dog - will that be alright ? - their web site suggests ok?
> 
> Thanks for setting it up.
> 
> Regards Andrea & Bob.


Hi Andrea & Bob

Yes dogs are ok at Southsea.

When you book please make it quite plain to the receptionist that you are with the MHF rally and its £10 per night as long as you book 3 nights or more. If you don't want 3 nights it is £17 per night.

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

*New Year at Southsea*

Thanks Jackie we'll do that - appreciated

Best wishes Andrea & Bob

ps We'll be at Hatton too so looking forward very much to that as well.


----------



## mickric

*New Year 2008 South.*

Hi Jackie,

We are new to motorhome rallies and are looking to break our duck, however are dogs allowed on the site. If so count us in,if not we will have stayr ally virgins.

regards

Mickric


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: New Year at Southsea*

Hi Mickric



LadyJ said:


> Yes dogs are ok at Southsea.


Just in case Jac isn't on for a while :wink:

Gerald


----------



## mickric

*new year at Southsea*

Hi Gerald,

As we are new to this could you please forward contact number and address for Southsea, count us in please.

Mickric


----------



## Spacerunner

For all dog owners going to the Southsea Leisure Park New Year meet.

Dogs are welcome and there is plenty of walking space for them. A ggod stretch of shingle beach which for the last two *tears has guaranteed to blow away the cobwebs and alcohol fumes!! Alternatively there are plenty of green open spaces set back from the beach where Fido can be run ragged.

What we normally do is to pop down to the site on a Sunday for one of their super roast dinners in the bar. And book and pay a deposit for the New Year 'do'.
If you live anywhere in the area this will give you a chance to 'case the joint'.

Contact details are:

Southsea Leisure Park
Melville Road
Southsea
Hampshire
PO4 9TB

telephone....023 9273 5070

There is a website at....www.southsealeisurepark.com

Edit...*.oops should be years not tears...freudian slip most probably!


----------



## JollyJack

*New Year at South Sea*

Thanks for all the info Spacerunner - wish we could join you to case the joint! Sounds excellent! we live a long way away so we'll pay up this week 

Ellie our Springer is looking forward to a run on the beach.

Best wishes Andrea & Bob


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: New Year at South Sea*



JollyJack said:


> Thanks for all the info Spacerunner - wish we could join you to case the joint! Sounds excellent! we live a long way away so we'll pay up this week
> 
> Ellie our Springer is looking forward to a run on the beach.
> 
> Best wishes Andrea & Bob


Seeing your Username you will most probably know the site. Its right next door to the old Frazer Battery, the Naval live firing site. Not in use anymore I hasten to add, but all the old buildings are still standing.


----------



## JollyJack

Phew! I'm glad they have stopped firing :lol: 

It's a new location for us but you are close tho - I was MN not RN !

Looking forward to meeting everyone. A couple of our friends will hopefully be signing up as well.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

When ringing Southsea Leisure to book for this meet please tell the receptionist you are with the MHF rally and quote MM source and hopefully you will get it at the discounted price of £10 per night if 3 or more nights are booked. 

They have new computers at Southsea and it seems our ref is not being reconised :roll: all as clear as mud I know :lol: might be best to ask to speak to Fiona as she knows all about it.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Could every body on the list for Southsea please pm me with their christian names and surnames for all in their party. This is so I can sort tables out for the New Year Bash with Colin at the bar, poor man got in a bit of a muddle last year. :lol: and I had to sort him out :lol: and let me know when you have booked both the site and the evening meal. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## mickric

*New Years Bash*

Hi Jackie and Gerald,

Shirley and Mike Alderton have booked in for the bash but we assume that you are arranging the dinner/disc on newyears eve which we would like to attend

Kind regards

Mickric


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: New Years Bash*



mickric said:


> Hi Jackie and Gerald,
> 
> Shirley and Mike Alderton have booked in for the bash but we assume that you are arranging the dinner/disc on newyears eve which we would like to attend
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mickric


Hi Mickric

You have to ring the bar number to book for the New Year dinner 02392 816413 ask to speak to Colin or Jenny. Tell them you are with MHF. All the details are on the meets list here which is listed on the front main page .

Southsea New Year Meet

Jacquie


----------



## mickric

*New Years Bash*

Thanks for the gen.

Mikckric


----------



## LadyJ

If any more of you are thinking of joining us at Southsea I would not leave it to late to book as the evening meal/disco does get booked up quite quickly and they are only allowed so many due to health and safety regs.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Blackpoolnana you have a pm


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

We are all booked up now, the lady did say they have got quite a lot of bookings for the meal/disco, so you are right about getting booked up.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jen

Well done we are booked in as well.

We have 9 booked so far could the other 10 on the list get booking please and let me know when you have. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## rayc

Jaquie, I have booked and paid for 3 nights from 30th. I have also reserved 2 places for New Years eve direct with the bar.

Ray


----------



## litcher

Can't come cos I have children  

Viv


----------



## motorhomer2

Hi 


Has anyone booked 4 nights yet?


Motorhomer


----------



## JollyJack

Hiya 

We and sweeny have booked 5 nights - arrive Tuesday 30th Dec leave Sunday 4th January.

JollyJack


----------



## Hampshireman

Are there loos available over night? Possibly like to attend for the one night - Eve.


----------



## LadyJ

Rayc

Thanks Ray that now makes 12 that I know have Booked  


Motorhomer2

Yes Elizabeth we have booked 4 nights


Litcher

Viv sorry but it is only the evening do which is no children, this is the bars ruling not mine, but there is no reason why you cannot just book for the camping well I don't think there is anyway, we will still talk to you :lol: 

Those on the list that have not let me know they have booked are:-

lucy2
kandb
pepe
renaultman
blackpoolnana
coulstock
spacerunner


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hampshireman said:


> Are there loos available over night? Possibly like to attend for the one night - Eve.


Hi Derek

Yes the toilets are open 24hrs they have a punch key number system you just have to remember the number :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanmks Jac

Ooh! my memory is bad enough without having legs crossed and muscular contractions in place. 

Will confer with madam later today and be back to you. 

Sounds good.


----------



## RedSonja

The toilets are opened with a key card at Southseas. You only get one key card per van it also operates the barrier in and out. We were there in August and that was the system.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Must have changed it then Sonja still you can still get in them as long as you have the key :lol: are you not joining us this year?


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> Must have changed it then Sonja still you can still get in them as long as you have the key :lol: are you not joining us this year?
> 
> Jacquie


Its been a key card system for the last three years at least. The card is automatically retained when you exit on the last day of your stay, so be warned if you are just popping out early for the morning paper!


----------



## LadyJ

Oh well you can still use the bog if you have the key :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 88735

Booked from the 27th for 7 days also booked for the party, the web site is down at the moment so unable to look at the site, need to know if dogs are allowed?


----------



## clianthus

Hi bauldy

Yes dogs are allowed, no problem.


----------



## 88735

Thanks

Couldn't leave him behind could we! Hes looking forward to it as much as us.


----------



## JollyJack

*New Year 2008/9*

Hi bauldy our springer (Ellie) and sweeny's border collie (Millie) are coming - they can't wait too...! Should be good: we are all looking forward to it very much  see you there!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


We now have 21 on the list and 18 that have let me know they have now booked with the site and the bar. If any more of you are thinking of joining us please be quick as space for the evening do is getting tight.




Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

*New Year Meet*

Having seen how its done in Scotland, The North and Midlands we decided a Southern experience was in order. have booked for 3 nights from 30th, plus the meal.

Advised by the site that I had booked the last available pitch.
Lady J informed by PM.

See you there

Val & Steve


----------



## motorhomer2

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> We now have 21 on the list and 18 that have let me know they have now booked with the site and the bar. If any more of you are thinking of joining us please be quick as space for the evening do is getting tight.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi jackie

Just to remind you as you were very busy when i mentioned it we have booked the 4 nights at the rally and the evening do

motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

pneumatrician

Was it the last hardstanding pitch you had booked at all? there may still be some grass pitches. I have e.mailed Southsea and am awaiting there reply.



motorhomer2

Yes ive got you marked off as booked Elizabeth & George  




Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

Jacquie

Don't know, she just said it was "the last pitch".

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Steve I will post on here when Southsea get back to me.


According to my list the following folks have booked:=

bauldy
bjderbys
bob44
colliezack
coulstock
daveharry
gaspode
Ginamo
JollyJack
Kandb
LadyJ
mickric
motorhomer2
oxford-wanderer
pepe
pneumatrician
rayc
rustydexter
sersol
spacerunner
sundial
sweeny
thedoc


Those on the list that have NOT let me know they have booked are:=

lucy2
renaultman
larrywatters (I know why)
gerri (booked site not let me know yet if Bar booked)

We have also collected Miller 6 folks and Moon 2 folks who are you please?


If you have booked please let me know a.s.a.p thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


I have just heard back from Southsea Leisure and they do still have about 100 grass pitches available, from what I can remember the grass is not too bad there some of our lot camped on the grass last year and didn't sink.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

ATTENTION ALL

I have just been in contact with Nelsons Bar and we seem to have a few folks that have booked under MHF and not added there names to the meets list :roll: could these folks please let me know who they are and add yourselves to our meets list please

Moon booked for 2 (Could this be Milne THEPOET by any chance)
Miller booked for 6 (I do have an idea who you might be)


Also there are only 10 seats left now for the Evening do so those on the list that haven't booked please get a move on and book a.s.a.p and please let me know when you have. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

We visited the site yesterday and confirmed our bookings and also extended our stay to include Christmas.

Had a chat to Colin who is looking forward to meeting us all. He paid last year's attendees some nice compliments and said he enjoyed having us there as we all dressed up and behaved ourselves, (must be losing my touch). 

I walked round to see what state the pitches were in after the heavy rain. They all looked fine and the grass pitches were firm and showed no signs of bogginess.

We had a nice curry and rice in the Nelson Bar and met Colin's curry chef.

OH is now planning her Xmas decorations and is getting very excited!! God knows how I will control her if it snows as well!!!


----------



## thedoc

Hi Jackie, 

Just booked Kevin and I in for another New Year of fun and frolicks. Will be staying until the Sunday. Meal is booked in my name (Chamberlain) just to confuse things. Looking forward to seeing you all. 

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

thedoc said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> Just booked Kevin and I in for another New Year of fun and frolicks. Will be staying until the Sunday. Meal is booked in my name (Chamberlain) just to confuse things. Looking forward to seeing you all.
> 
> Andy


Great Andy but you didn't add yourself to the meets list :roll: not to worry I have now added you on :lol:

Spacerunner

Did they charge you the same price for camping over Christmas?

I think there are only 6 seats left now for the Evening do folks

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> Spacerunner
> 
> Did they charge you the same price for camping over Christmas?
> 
> I think there are only 6 seats left now for the Evening do folks
> 
> Jacquie


My lips are sealed :wink: But Bootnecks have always been able to sweet talk Pompey girls!! Ask June!


----------



## LadyJ

According to my list the following folks have booked:=

bauldy
bjderbys
bob44
colliezack
coulstock
dav eharry
gaspode
Ginamo
JollyJack
Kandb
LadyJ
mickric
motorhomer2
oxford-wanderer
pepe
pneumatrician
rayc
RedSonja
rustydexter
sersol
spacerunner
sundial
sweeny
thedoc


Those on the list that have NOT let me know they have booked are:=

renaultman
larrywatters (I know why)
gerri (booked site not let me know yet if Bar booked and if booked in what name)

We have also collected a Mr Moon who has booked for 2 folks who are you please? Please pm me or e.mail me if you are a none subscriber your user names. Thanks


If you have booked please let me know a.s.a.p thanks. I think there are only about 6 places left for the evening do now


Jacquie


----------



## thedoc

oops thought Kev had put us on ages ago. Thanks Jackie.

Andy


----------



## RedSonja

Hi jacquie

We have booked the meal with Colin today. Will decide this evening how any nights we are staying (probably do 30th - 3rd) and then book pitch. 

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Sonja let me know please when you all booked in, you will have to have a grass pitch though.

Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Hi jacquie

Have now booked 4 nights arrive 30th December depart 3rd January. We will however be Billy No Mates on our own as the only large pitches they have left are right at the end of the site. Looking forward to it. Kevin wouldn't agree to the flight time for anything warmer so lets hope the sun is shining in Southsea for the New Year. I can also hit the shops in Gunwharf keys (now I have discovered where they are)

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Morning all

I have now been told by Southsea Leisure that we can have folks to camp that do not want to go to the Evening Do i.e. folks with children. 

The price is £10 per night including electric if you book 3 nights or more and will be on a grass pitch. 

To book quote MM source to get the discount and tell them you are with Motorhomefacts. The number to ring is 02392 735070 and please add your selves to the rally list and let me know that you are just camping and not going to the Evening Do. Thanks

Just to let you all know this is now in the RALLY section instead of MEETS section as we do seem to have quite a few attending.

If those of you that are on the rally list and haven't booked for the Evening Do could get a move on as space is running out and let me know when you have booked please. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Woofer

Hi Jacquie,

Have just booked with Southsea for the New Years Eve bash from 31st to the 3rd and also for the evening party, so we shall see you there.

Woofer.


----------



## Spacerunner

Woofer said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Have just booked with Southsea for the New Years Eve bash from 31st to the 3rd and also for the evening party, so we shall see you there.
> 
> Woofer.


I shall bring the Wii!... :lol: Anyone for tenpin bowling? :lol:


----------



## Woofer

Hi Spacerunner, 

We'd better bring our handsets as well or shall we go for the Wii Fit, we may need it !!

Woofer.


----------



## LadyJ

Woofer said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Have just booked with Southsea for the New Years Eve bash from 31st to the 3rd and also for the evening party, so we shall see you there.
> 
> Woofer.


Great Pete glad you can make it are you bringing the doggies?

What are you and Spacy on about ? 8O

Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

*New Year Meet*

Jacquie,

Pon receiving our Sothseas Reciept we found that they had made a cock up in only booking us for 2 nights. Hot on the phone to rectify the situation and was told that now we had changed to 3 nights we were on a grass pitch. Couldn't really understand why but there you are.
We are now no longer next to or indeed in the locality of other site members but stuck in some far of distant field.

I remain tre pissed off of Burntwood
Steve
but look farward to seeing you there.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Steve

Jac is away for the weekend but I'm sure she'll get back to you on her return. I don't think you will be on your own at the end of a distant field :lol: 

Several members have been given grass pitches as well, I think they have run out of gravel ones now!

Have you booked the meal as well?


----------



## pneumatician

*New Year Meet*

Just for info really don't expect Jaquie to do anything might even be better as we are usually in bed by 8.30.

Yes we have booked the meal when I did this I was told there were not many places left.

Steve


----------



## RedSonja

Steve never fear we are at the end of the site as well. 
We are Billy no Mates no more. We shall have to call our part the select end :lol: 
Sonja


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: New Year Meet*



pneumatician said:


> J
> We are now no longer next to or indeed in the locality of other site members but stuck in some far of distant field.
> 
> I remain tre ****ed off of Burntwood
> Steve
> but look farward to seeing you there.


Don't worry too much the whole site is not that big.

Everything is within British Airways flight area... :wink: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

*New Year Meet*

Having Stayed at Hotels in Southsea before or after ferry crossings we cannot recollect a campsite.
Val is curious is it near the Fair thingy and if so will it be in operation.
Awaiting reply with a degree of trepidation 

Steve


----------



## pepe

*new year*

hi the campsite is at the other end of the beach at eastney. regards pepe


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: New Year Meet*



pneumatician said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> Pon receiving our Sothseas Reciept we found that they had made a cock up in only booking us for 2 nights. Hot on the phone to rectify the situation and was told that now we had changed to 3 nights we were on a grass pitch. Couldn't really understand why but there you are.
> We are now no longer next to or indeed in the locality of other site members but stuck in some far of distant field.
> 
> I remain tre ****ed off of Burntwood
> Steve
> but look farward to seeing you there.


Hi Steve

Sorry that Southsea cocked your booking up I think they need a training session down there :lol: but the grass pitches are near to the gravel pitches and you can nip through the hedge to the loos. Every thing is very compact at Southsea Leisure and where ever you are parked is not far from anything really.

The site is actually situated at the far end of the prom in Eastney nowhere near the fun fair its at the opposite end, and you can not actually see it from the road.

Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

*New Year Meet*

Thanks Jaquie,

Val will be pleased.

Steve


----------



## Woofer

Hi RedSonja and pneumatician,

with us that makes three on the grass! so you wont be alone.

I sure we shall be able to find our way back on NY day, hic! 

Yes Jacquie we shall have the woofits so hope its not too noisy with f-works, 

Pete & Maur (Woofer)


----------



## Spacerunner

Woofer said:


> Hi RedSonja and pneumatician,
> 
> with us that makes three on the grass! so you wont be alone.
> 
> I sure we shall be able to find our way back on NY day, hic!
> 
> Yes Jacquie we shall have the woofits so hope its not too noisy with f-works,
> 
> Pete & Maur (Woofer)


You're lucky to be on the grass! Once you sink up to your axles, there is no way that the gales howling across the Solent will be able to blow you over!! 

PS No refunds.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 107769

*new year - southsea*

Hi Jacquie
We thoroughly enjoyed last year, so we're coming again this time! 3 units of two! The Millers (Big Dusty) the Clarkes and the Bishops. Have booked all 3 of us on for 5 nights - we'll make a proper holiday of it this year. Lookin  g forward to meeting you all again.

Big Dusty


----------



## LadyJ

Great Dusty look forward to seeing you all again this year  pity THEPOET isn't coming as well still guess we can manage without him :lol: 
Can you add yourself to the rally list on the main page please Dusty. or click on this link and then click on the blue bit at the bottom that says I want to reserve a provisional place on this rally

NEW YEAR SOUTHSEA

Jacquie

EDIT I have added you on to the rally list now Dusty


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Jenny at Nelsons Bar has been shuffling tables around and says she can now fit another 12 folks in so if anymore of you would like to join us at Southsea please be quick booking.

Could the following folks on the rally list please let me know what they are doing regarding booking?

renaultman
gerri
larrywatters


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Jenny at Nelsons Bar has been shuffling tables around and says she can now fit another 12 folks in so if anymore of you would like to join us at Southsea please be quick booking.

Could the following folks on the rally list please let me know what they are doing regarding booking?

renaultman
larrywatters

Also Nelsons Bar have a Mr Moon booked under MHF who are you please?


Jacquie


----------



## 107769

*New Year*

Sorry have tried but am already on list. You need to add, Clarkies and Bishops
Thanks

PS Bad news: The Poet is going skiing in France with his partner!  
Good news: We're coming instead!



LadyJ said:


> Great Dusty look forward to seeing you all again this year  pity THEPOET isn't coming as well still guess we can manage without him :lol:
> Can you add yourself to the rally list on the main page please Dusty. or click on this link and then click on the blue bit at the bottom that says I want to reserve a provisional place on this rally
> 
> NEW YEAR SOUTHSEA
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> EDIT I have added you on to the rally list now Dusty


----------



## JollyJack

*New Year*

We are going to have a FANTASTIC time !

This is our first New Year do - Looking forward to it 

Where would we be without MHF!

Look forward to meeting everyone.

Andrea & Bob & Ellie.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Dusty

I added Clarkes and Bishops in with your booking so we are all straight now I think :lol: well I know what i'm doing if nobody else does :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more going to join us at Southsea if so be quick booking please and add your selves to the rally list



Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters

hi Jacquie

sorry :roll: we have booked just waiting for the shift rota to comfirm, you no why finger crossed hope to see you there  

larry and gill


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Larry & Gill hope you can make it


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few places left folks at Southsea Leisure for New Years Do :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 88735

Hi Jacquie

Is it fancy dress for the New Years Party?


----------



## Spacerunner

bauldy said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Is it fancy dress for the New Years Party?


I am so tempted to say yes... :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

bauldy said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Is it fancy dress for the New Years Party?


Oh NO Chris, best bib and tuckers please :lol: its the one night of the year we all look posh :lol: or at least respectable :roll: :lol:

Well apart from Spacy he had to don several hats last year which he pinched from another table 8O :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2

bauldy said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Is it fancy dress for the New Years Party?


Hope not compulsory as OH dont do fancy dress.

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

No Fancy dress Elizabeth just something smart, not the usual jogging bottoms and baggy jumpers :lol:. 

Colin at the bar thought we did him proud last year by making the effort to look good, must remember not to wear me black velvet suit this year in case I end up doing Colin's job again 8O I ended up on the door recon he thought I was a bouncer :roll: :lol: 


I think there is still room for a few more in case anybody is thinking about coming.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Am still trying to find out who Mr Moon is as he has booked in under MHF for the Evening Do, if he would be so kind as to contact me either by pm or e.mail and let me know his user name please.



Still room for a few more but be quick if you want to join us at Southsea.

You can book just for the camping but please let me know if you are just camping.


Jacquie


----------



## 95897

Hi Jaquie,

We have now booked for the rally/meal. See you there. Informed that meal almost fully booked. You have a PM

Keith and Lynda
Aaronsdad


----------



## LadyJ

Aaronsdad said:


> Hi Jaquie,
> 
> We have now booked for the rally/meal. See you there. Informed that meal almost fully booked. You have a PM
> 
> Keith and Lynda
> Aaronsdad


Hi Keith & Lynda

Glad you can make it.

I think we will have half the hall at least with MHF bodys :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Just received my receipt from Southsea. It says check out time 10am :evil: Thats a change from August when it was 12 noon. I may book and pay for another day rather than try and get Kevin out that Early :lol: 

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sonja

I wouldn't worry to much about the 10am departure I don't think they will mind as the site is not likely to be full. You will still have to get Kevin up even if you book another night :lol:

There are now only 6 seats left for the evening do so if any more of you want to join us be quick booking please.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more want to join us be quick only 6 seats left at Southsea for the Evening Do 


Still not heard from Mr Moon either i'm beginning to think he is not one of our members :roll: will have to recruit him when we get there :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could renaultman Lew please let me know if he has booked yet for Southsea or if you are not going Lew could you please let me know. Thanks

I think there are still 6 seats left, well could be 8 as I still have no idea who Mr Moon is :roll: so if you are dithering about coming be quick and make your minds up :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

hammerboy has very kindly let me know he is joining us at Southsea could you please add yourself to the rally list Paul. and let me have your surname Thanks

Southsea New Year Rally

I think there are about 4 seats left now folks so if you want to join us at Southsea please be quick booking

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

New Year Eve Do is now FULLY BOOKED for this rally.


There are still camping places available if any of you want to book for just the camping, we will speak to you honest :lol: we do have two couple's just camping so far.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

telll you have a pm

Could you all download the name badge for this rally please and label yourselves and your vans just so I can track you all down on site.

MHF Badge

Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters

hi Jacquie

life is so hard  , but we will be there   the rota is out
and it look good to me, lets hope there is no flu outbreak.
is it right that you are getting the drinks in :wink: thats the rumour.

all best

larry and gill


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Larry and Gill glad you can make it  

As to me buying drinks don't know where you heard that one :roll: but you won't catch me anywhere near the bar i'm tea total :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters

larry has the hand cuffs you've got the wallet lets get happy mines a rum & coke  
see you


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> larry has the hand cuffs you've got the wallet lets get happy mines a rum & coke
> see you


He's not a copper is he 8O

Still room for camping only if any more would like to join us at Southsea book 3 nights or more and its only £10 per night including electric

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks for the badge Jacquie - looking forward to seeing everyone again!

Andrea Bob & Ellie


----------



## LadyJ

Have you all got your labels done? if not go back a page to download it as I shall never remember who's who 8O 


Still room at Southsea Leisure just for camping if anymore of you are looking for somewhere to go over New Year.


Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock

*Hogmanay Bash*

Hi Jacquie

I've paid my £30 for 3 nights camping to Southsea Leisure and already booked with the restaurant for the New Year Dinner - when do we pay ( 2x £25 ??) for dinner/disco - on the night ??

Thanks

Harry & Pat


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Harry & Pat

Please pay Colin or Jenny in the bar when you arrive. I am going to see if we can all meet up in the bar on the 30th so you could pay then you will be given 2 entrance tickets when you have paid. Best not to pay on the evening as Colin & Jenny are very busy then.


Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock

*Practice Run*

Hi Jacquie

Thanks for the advice - a get together on the 30th sounds a great idea - we can practice for the 31st !!

Harry & Pat


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Practice Run*



Coulstock said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Thanks for the advice - a get together on the 30th sounds a great idea - we can practice for the 31st !!
> 
> Harry & Pat


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That was the idea Harry & Pat

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

Don't think I can remember where the bar is!! :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

I am sure you will find your way there Spacy :lol: if I remember correctly you were one of the first in there last year :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

But we were the last to leave :lol:


----------



## kkclassic

*Southsea Rally*

Hi All

I recently stayed in the Southsea site. I have a Coachmen 300QB it is 8' 2" wide and 30' Long. The entrance is straight but through a very narrow up and down magic eye barrier which you enter after using a swipe card, but even more worrying is the exit, it is after a tight right hand bend lined with large rocks with posts and a swipe card thingy to exit and again through a very narrow up and down post barrier. If you haven't hit the barrier at the correct angle there is not much room to maneuver because of the large rocks and posts. I asked at reception about them moving the rocks to make the exit easier but was told that they have 40' rigs exit and they have had no problems.

I had a problem exiting and held up the people behind me for about 10mins while I backed and filled in order to get straight for the exit barrier and avoid the rocks and posts.

I personally shall not be using this site again which is a pity as it is very handy for where I live.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi kkclassic

Sorry to hear you couldn't get out at Southsea, we all managed it ok last year even a 34 footer Damon Challenger towing a car managed it, also I do know of even bigger RV's managing to escape from there :lol: but yes they probably could do with moving the rocks a bit.



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

We've never had problems negotiating the entrance or the exit in our 22'8" 'van.

Pepe, the founder of the Southsea New Year's Bash, has been every year in his 34' RV and has lived to tell the tale, so it can't be that bad.

Might I suggest that your co-driver dismounts and guide you through any narrow parts until you get a bit more experience :lol: :wink:


----------



## kkclassic

*exiting southsea*

Hi All

Thanks for the comments my co-driver did dismount to help me through, it was just a little fraught at the start of the next leg of the shake down cruise. Life is a steep learning curve some times, and it looks like I slide back down now and then.

I know as I gain more experience and confidence things will get easier. I just didn't need the extra worry at the start of the second ever day of driving the bus.

Things are now happier on the driving front after 550 miles and having negotiated a very busy industrial estate in Ringwood on the 12th day of the shake down cruise where I had my tyres Protexed for added peace of mind.

Kevin and Tricia


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Southsea Leisure still have room for camping if any of you are looking for somewhere to go over New Year book 3 nights or more to get the discounted price of £10 per night including electric.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

For those of you that have not been to Southsea Leisure Park before here is a site plan.If you click on the piccy then click on it again you should be able to see it ok.

We will be parked on pitch number 153 which is marked on the map as Jacquie, so if you could all pop along and let me know where you are when you have pitched up I would appreciate it. Clianthus is on pitch 154.

John & I will be there from late afternoon on the 27th December.

I have contacted Nelsons Bar and they have agreed that we can all meet up there on the 30th December at about 7.30pm so everybody can pay for the NY do and get to know folks. If you could all please label yourselves it would be a great help :lol: and no I'm not buying the drinks :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

For anybody that is attending this rally Premier Motorhomes at Chichester are offering a 15% discount of all items in stock in their Accessories Shop. 

Also they have Special Offers available for certain items from the Workshop so if you are looking for anything special see me at our 30th evening meeting as I have a list of whats on offer.

They are closed 21st December and re open on 2nd January 2009


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

*so if you are looking for anything special see me at our 30th evening meeting as I have a list of whats on offer. *

Does John know about this?

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O  8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8) 8) 8)


----------



## clianthus

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

There is still room if anybody wants just camping at Southsea it will be on grass though. Grass there is fairly solid though so not a problem.


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

*FYI*

For those of you not familiar with Southsea Leisure and the surrounding area.

The site has a good clubhouse and a friendly bar.

There is a Spar-type shop within 200 yards of the site entrance and a CO-OP supermarket within half a mile.

LPG is obtainable at Green Road Garage, postcode for sat-navigators is PO5 4DY. The garage is about a mile away and access is ok.

Apart from shopping centres at Commercial Rd Portsmouth and Palmerston Rd Southsea there is also an excellent newish developement at Gunwharf Quays in the harbour. Well worth a visit just to goof at the harbour traffic. The Water Margin chinese restaurant at Gunwharf is well recommended as well. Its a buffet style service, eat as much as you like for a fixed price. Last time I was there it was £7 at lunch time.

The Royal Marines Museum is just along the sea-front in the old Eastney Barracks, as is the Bugle Major cafe.

Further along is the D Day museum and Sealife centre.

You don't need a passport to use the hovercraft ferry to The Isle of Wight!! :lol: Queen Victoria's hideaway at Osborne House is worth a visit.


----------



## baldybazza

Thanks for the info Spacerunner looking forward to it, see you there.

Jan


----------



## Spacerunner

BTW

Anyone got any further queries PM me and I should be able to help.

We are virtually on home ground so know the area quite well.

Fingers crossed that this fine weather stays with us.


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Spacerunner that's very useful - appreciated - see you there.

Bob.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I see we have 2 more joining us at Southsea, mreynolds and karlatra welcome folks. I have pm'd both of you if you would be so kind as to answer a.s.a.p ta.


There is still plenty of room for just camping so if any more of you would like to join us please be quick booking, it is on grass pitches but the grass there is pretty solid.



Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman

You all have a good one ya hear.

We were half thinking of coming along, but got a better offer.

One reason we ruled it out is we have to be in Winchester for 11 on NY Day in our red dresses for the annual "Upset the vintage bus rally run" and that means early start to get parked and walk a mile or so into the city in our dresses to start at 11.

If anyone near Winchester that day or passing by home from Southsea the rally is just amazing with charabancs of all age and types doing the bus routes round the city. Great rally, if you're into that kind of thing.

All the breast for 2009


----------



## larrywatters

hi hampshireman
we really hope you have a great time and wish you and ours all the best
at this time of year  but me thinks we will still be in bed after Jacquie 
buys all the beer she say not but hey there is hope :wink: 
all the best
larry & gill


----------



## Hampshireman

Hey Larry thanks. 

You got any rellies by the name of Alan? Now divorced from Christine, son Michael, daughter Lianne.


----------



## Spacerunner

On site now for Chrissie and New Year. Weather is cloudy but mild and no wind.

Quite a few long termers on site but bags of room still.

I have opened a slate in Jaqui's name in the bar....so cheers everyone especially Jacqui :lol: :wink:
Very pretty sunset last night


----------



## larrywatters

Hampshireman said:


> Hey Larry thanks.
> 
> You got any rellies by the name of Alan? Now divorced from Christine, son Michael, daughter Lianne.


hey don't think so but you never no :? quite a big family you no
but the name does not strike a bell :roll:

larry


----------



## larrywatters

Spacerunner said:


> On site now for Chrissie and New Year. Weather is cloudy but mild and no wind.
> 
> Quite a few long termers on site but bags of room still.
> 
> I have opened a slate in Jaqui's name in the bar....so cheers everyone especially Jacqui :lol: :wink:
> Very pretty sunset last night


don't tell everyone :!: don't no who lessoning (Jacquie ) but please please keep the tab low till we arrive :lol: 
have a great time 

larry and gill


----------



## LadyJ

Ho Ho Ho I see we have some comedians in our midst :roll: but I will allow you both to buy ME a drink before getting you chucked out :lol: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

Joking? Colin is the only one laughing. I've already bought drinks all round twice on the slate. 

We all think Lady J is the greatest!!.................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc

Just got up in my hotel after sleeping off my 12 hour night shift last night on the Glasgow Resignalling Project. Only 3 night shifts to go and then I can drive back to Poole on the 29th and join you all on the 30th. This is certainly the driest Christmas I have had as drinking is out with instant dismissal with a alcohol limit of one third of the driving threshold.
Merry Christmas to you all.

Ray


----------



## larrywatters

see i told you to keep it quite Spacerunner :roll: now we will have to bow to she , the one whom must to be obeyed and ask for her to let us stay :lol:

p m 
but shhhhhh keep it going seee you on the 29th if Jacquie let you stay and has not seen the bill :wink:

larry & gill


----------



## Spacerunner

Ish ok, sshhe wont know. I'sh arranged for the billsh to be shent wish her Vishta invoish! He,he,he.


----------



## Spacerunner

Brilliant sunny, cloudless day, but very, very cold. Make sure your heating gas is topped up, you may need some heating on 24 hours!

Went across the clubhouse lunch time to keep Jacqui's very generous slate going! :wink: 

They were doing some nice looking meals, cooked to order.


----------



## LadyJ

Be warned spacy I am on me way tomorrow have the kettle on about 3ish, I hope you got plenty of padding :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

Wow

I wouldn't want to be in your shoes tomorrow John.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> Be warned spacy I am on me way tomorrow have the kettle on about 3ish, I hope you got plenty of padding :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


 8O 8)

Its ok Colin said he wouldn't spoil your stay, so he'll wait till after the New Year bash to give you the bill. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi John,

Have a word with Colin, see if you can keep that slate going till new year :wink: but don,t tell Jacquie. :roll: 

See you Tuesday C&S :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

This is the BBC World Service: here are some personal messages.

8) "The Butterfly has landed, the Butterfly has landed". :roll: .

 and she smacked me, she smacked me!!! 

_I've been (sniff) a very naughty (sniff) boy 

*But ther slate is still open*....Hooraaaaayyyy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:_


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Wot did she smack you with. :wink: :lol:


----------



## oxford-wanderer

You're lucky Jacquie didn't set the Terrorists on you, John.  

See you all tomorrow.  

Paul


----------



## Spacerunner

CatherineandSteve said:


> Wot did she smack you with. :wink: :lol:


I think it was a rat on a lead.... :lol:

PS _don't think I've got much longer to live now_ :?


----------



## LadyJ

Well as blabber mouth spacerunner has said we have landed at Southsea  bit of a performance getting in to the site nobody in reception so I toddle to the bar where im told all the cards for the barrier are hiding.

Guys behind the bar get list out of arrivals guess what we aint on it :roll: cause i'm on it im the rally marshal no your not on it well im on pitch 153 with that Colin appears sticks me name on the list and a barrier card is given to me :lol: i'm in whoopee.

Wrong b barrier key don't work  back to bar accost Colin and drag him out to the barrier with a pile of cards, finally find one that works  we are in at last.

Now its play find me pitch with 2 terrorist going yampy, I wonder up and down looking for 153 :roll: as I wonder past a Bessacar a voice shouts hi Jac so the ive got bauldy playing hunt me pitch as well :lol: then spacy pops up just as we have found where we are pitched (had to give him a good slapping). So off I wonders onto the beach with the terrorists and leave John, John & Chris to get the car off and pitch up.

Finally all set up decide to go and get a ****** for tea although its nearly supper time 8O Out of site we go in the car (managed to escape ok) Come back guess what barrier card don't work!!! by this time i'm frozen me ****** is getting cold and i'm totally p'd off with this barrier lark. In the end a nice chappy on security let us back in.

Bring all your winter wollies its sunny but bitterly cold wind.

See you all soon, please come and find me on pitch 153 Adria Coral with a Blue butterfly on it with a red Matiz car parked out side after you have pitched up (thats if you can get in :lol: )

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> Well as blabber mouth spacerunner has said we have landed at Southsea  bit of a performance getting in to the site nobody in reception so I toddle to the bar where im told all the cards for the barrier are hiding.
> 
> Guys behind the bar get list out of arrivals guess what we aint on it :roll: cause i'm on it im the rally marshal no your not on it well im on pitch 153 with that Colin appears sticks me name on the list and a barrier card is given to me :lol: i'm in whoopee.
> 
> Wrong b barrier key don't work  back to bar accost Colin and drag him out to the barrier with a pile of cards, finally find one that works  we are in at last.
> 
> Now its play find me pitch with 2 terrorist going yampy, I wonder up and down looking for 153 :roll: as I wonder past a Bessacar a voice shouts hi Jac so the ive got bauldy playing hunt me pitch as well :lol: then spacy pops up just as we have found where we are pitched (had to give him a good slapping). So off I wonders onto the beach with the terrorists and leave John, John & Chris to get the car off and pitch up.
> 
> Finally all set up decide to go and get a ****** for tea although its nearly supper time 8O Out of site we go in the car (managed to escape ok) Come back guess what barrier card don't work!!! by this time i'm frozen me ****** is getting cold and i'm totally p'd off with this barrier lark. In the end a nice chappy on security let us back in.
> 
> Bring all your winter wollies its sunny but bitterly cold wind.
> 
> See you all soon, please come and find me on pitch 153 Adria Coral with a Blue butterfly on it with a red Matiz car parked out side after you have pitched up (thats if you can get in :lol: )
> 
> Jacquie


Maybe they trying to tell you summat! :lol: Anyone else would take da hint 
:wink:

Can we do some more slapping tonight... 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just in case I don't find you all on site before NYE here is a list of the table seating for the do. I shall be on the door along with Colin to sort you all out:lol:

Table 1 LadyJ, Clianthus, Boilerman, thedoc, oxford-wanderer, RedSonja

Table 2 Pepe, pepe guest, KandB, Ginamo, Woffer, , Spacerunner (that's if I haven't killed him first)

Table 3 JollyJack, Sweeney,Motorhomer2, Renaultman, Coulstock, Arronsdad

Table 4 Sundial, Rayc, Bob44, Daveharry, Pneumatrician, Sersol

Table 5 Bauldy,Baldybazza, Larrywatters, Hammerboy, Mickric, mreynolds

Table 6 Bigdusty (plus Clarkes & Bishops) Colliezack, Telll, CatherineandSteve

Please try to meet up in the bar on the 30th at 7.30pm so we can all get to know each other.

rustydexter has had to cancel unfortunately due to him not being very well
get well soon Dave, so I have added mreynolds in in his place for the NY bash.

Have a safe trip down or up as the case may be all

My mobile numbers are 0786 767 8605 or 0753 863 6122 if you can't get me on one try the other :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

LadyJ said:


> Have a safe trip down or up as the case may be
> Jacquie


We got Motorhomes not Submarines :lol: :lol:

Who is gonna come up to Southsea :lol: :lol:

Sorry!, I'll get my coat..................I'll probably get my redundancy notice when I get to Southsea on Tuesday as well :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## baldybazza

Hi Jacquie

Just to let you know we have arrived at Southsea pitch 95 - called round but you were out and its too cold to venture out again, will catch up with you tomorrow or in the bar.

Jan & Barrie


----------



## DABurleigh

clianthus said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip down or up as the case may be
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> We got Motorhomes not Submarines :lol: :lol:
> 
> Who is gonna come up to Southsea :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry!, I'll get my coat..................I'll probably get my redundancy notice when I get to Southsea on Tuesday as well :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Reminds me of how Alison and especially sons refer to neighbouring towns and villages. Any one is either a consistent "up" or "down". I've had the 20 questions of is it higher/ lower, North or South but AFAIK it is totally random. But consistently so. Maddening!

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Well anybody living in Cornwall or Devon are coming up and those from Hampshire up to midlands etc are coming down :roll: well I know what I mean :lol: 

Change of seating folks RedSonja is now on table 1 and Pepe's guest is on Table 2

but could all change on the night :lol: :roll: 8O 

Bjderbys Christine is not very well so will not be coming, get well soon Christine now who am I going to have a jive with  

Hi baldybazza Barrie & Jan will catch you in the morning sorry I was out when you arrived had to do a bit of retail therapy 


Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

*South sea*

Good Evenin Her Ladyship and fellow travellers,

We aim to leave here at about 08.30 hrs so I imagine we should arrive on site just after lunch as its about 170 miles for us.

We have installed the pedal cycles just in case you organise a ride 

I notice from previous posts that people seem to be battened down in the warm. Its about freezing (0 deg C) here so I expect it to be at least 10 deg warmer that far south.
I want to go onto the Hard one of the days to see the Naval Museum.
Anybody else going ?

Look forward to seeing you
Val & Steve S11VRL


----------



## RedSonja

Hi All
We shall be leaving about 10ish. Hoping to arrive about lunch time ish. We will have the cycles on the back of our van as we always have a ride into Portsmouth. Its a straight road and I'm sure I can find my way into Gunwharf Quays shopping centre :roll: I know we are on the grass at the back of the site. See you all there.

Sonja

PS Have got my fur lined boots with me and a jumper for the dog :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: South sea*



pneumatician said:


> Good Evenin Her Ladyship and fellow travellers,
> 
> We aim to leave here at about 08.30 hrs so I imagine we should arrive on site just after lunch as its about 170 miles for us.
> 
> We have installed the pedal cycles just in case you organise a ride
> 
> I notice from previous posts that people seem to be battened down in the warm. Its about freezing (0 deg C) here so I expect it to be at least 10 deg warmer that far south.
> I want to go onto the Hard one of the days to see the Naval Museum.
> Anybody else going ?
> 
> Look forward to seeing you
> Val & Steve S11VRL


We haven't seen 10 degrees for a fortnight! Its an east wind straight from Eastern Europe and very cold.

The RN Museums are open and the Royal Marines Museum is within easy walking distance just along the seafront. Have a go on the shooting gallery, I scored 85 out of a possible 100, so I would have qualified marksman, great fun!
There were queues to get into Gunwharf yesterday (Monday) so aim to get there early, there is plenty of undercover parking but it does fill up fast!


----------



## Hampshireman

It's quite a nice if bracing stroll from Southsea to Gunwharf Quays following a trail set in the pavements, heritage or millenium or something trail. 

Have fun you guys and get Lady J to get one in for me and the wife. I'll enjoy next time I see her.


----------



## 88735

Its a good flat walk
Bertie found it exhausting.


----------



## Spacerunner

Didn't Colin and his staff do us proud!

Another first class New Year evening. Food was up to its normal very high standard. I've never seen the dance floor so crowded. I really like the remark, "its just like shopping, innit"!

Happy New Year to all MHF'ers.


----------



## Coulstock

Yep - a most enjoyable evening/early morning - a Big Happy New Year to the organisers.

Table 5 , supported by some of Table 3, won the Last Out of the Building Contest with a head numbing time of 0317. Some stalwarts on Table 1 did their best but had to concede at about 0230.

More of the same this afternoon

Harry


----------



## 88735

Yes a great night, food was excellent, the Beer flowed well and the company was good, everyone joined in the party spirit and made the evening/morning a big success.
Thanks to Jaquie and Jenny for organizing the rally. 
Colin and his staff indeed worked hard to keep the Food and Beer flowing and we were made to feel very welcome.

Happy New Year to All

Chris and Brenda


----------



## baldybazza

Thoroughly agree it was a great night and our thanks as well to Jacquie & Jenny.

Happy New Year to All

Jan & Barrie


----------



## Hampshireman

Looks like a good one. Happy New Year.


----------



## rayc

A great time with many thanks to the 'committee' and the folks on table 4.


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I like the committee piccy Ray can you add it into the Southsea Photo Album please

Southsea New Year Rally 2008

If any more of you have piccy's please add them to the album as well.

John & I would like to thank you all for turning up and braving the cold with us on site at Southsea, at least it didn't rain  and you were all very well behaved I didn't have one complaint. I do hope its a good omen for the rest of this years rallies no complaints and no rain:lol:

Colin & Jenny and their staff did us well again this year with plenty of food for the Evening Do wish I''d taken a doggy bag now :lol:

Hope to see you all there again this year all being well if they haven't filled the site with static vans 

Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

*Southsea*

Thank you Jaquie and Jenny ( I understand the menfolk despite seeing Ken walking from Van to Van are supernumaries) for a cracking time even the weather was arranged to be reasonable. I am sure I speak for all on table 4.

Perhaps you should start setting about 2009 now.

Val & Steve


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

We've arrived home and half unpacked the van, left most of it in, for the Shepton show next week :lol: :lol: 

Ken and I had a great time, apologies to anyone I didn't get round to chatting to, I did try to see everyone. New Years Eve was a super evening, as were the get togethers in the bar on the 30th and last night. Perhaps as well it wasn't open on New Years Day, gave us all chance to get some blood back into the alcohol stream :roll: :roll:

Well thank you to everyone for coming, Jac for organising it and Colin and his team for putting on such a smashing event. Looking forward to seeing a lot of you at Shepton and those not going there, hope to see you at one of our rallies during 2009.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi All,

Just to say thank-you to Jacquie for organising the New Year Rally at Southsea. :wink: 

It was good to see you all again, we didn't realise how much we've missed you.  

Looking forward to Shepton next week. Got to get the van cleaned tomorrow.


Cheers C&S


----------



## larrywatters

hi all just arrived back home  washing and cleaning the van next week end if it warms up  
we would like to thank Jacquie & Jenny
for all there great work  and to all the staff at southsea it was great 

hay table five rocked didn't we have a good time :lol: :lol: :roll: 
any way happy new year to all staff and members


larry & gill


----------



## JollyJack

*Southsea 2008/2009*

Excellent Rally!! 

Thanks very much to all the organisers - Jacquie, Jenny, Ken & John and Colin and his staff for lovely food and disco. We enjoyed every minute! What a fabulous way to let in the New Year! Ellie loved the beach and wants to know where it's gone!

Great to meet so many new friends and thanks for everyone's company.

Looking forward to Shepton.

Andrea, Bob & Ellie.

ps I'll put some pics in the Album.


----------



## Sundial

*southsea*

 Many many thanks for one of the best New Year's Eve we have had for a very long time. It was extra special for me to be given Birthday Greetings at midnight - an event which regularly gets overlooked!!!!! Thanks to everyone for signing the card - I will treasure it.

Great company on Table 4 - again thank you and hope to see you all soon.

Many thanks Jacquie, John, Jen and Ken for the marshalling and for the jumpstart on Saturday - we located the problem so it should not happen again (is that unlucky to say that???!!)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE.
Sundial, Jean & Terry


----------



## Coulstock

*New Year Rally -Southsea - Another Album*

I've added an album to Motorhome Rallies & Meets with my piccies from Southsea - all fairly innocuous - I trashed the rest !!

Harry


----------



## larrywatters

thanks harry and pat for that 8) but gill & i were in bed at two minutes

past midnight :roll: so the camera does lie :lol: :lol: 

larry & gill


----------



## gaspode

*Re: New Year Rally -Southsea - Another Album*



Coulstock said:


> I've added an album to Motorhome Rallies & Meets


Some nice photos there - but why didn't you put them in the rally album with the others?


----------



## Coulstock

*Rally Collation*

Ken,

I had 3 attempts at getting this one in - I'll have a look at the edit options and see if I can move it

Harry


----------



## colliezack

Happy New Year to all
Quiet a marvellous rally for us as first timers; especially NYE
Thanks to Jackie and Jenny and all the helpers.
But what next time. There was a laminatd letter tied to a lamp post just outside, where few would see it. Asking for change of use for the Site to:
192 Static, 27 double story statics and 24 Touring pitches only. Objections into the Portsmouth Planning Auth By 13th Jan. Credit cruch or no!
Malcolm & Susan.
P.s. Any body have a good contact for Boxer 2003 :roll: Large ofside mirror replacement-- Sensible prices??
Thanks.
CollieZack.


----------



## LadyJ

No need to panic colliezack i have it from the horses mouth the alterations will not be taking place immediately they are just applying for planning permission so that if they want to alter the site they can.

New Year is on again this year  a slight increase in the camping price though I would book early though


Jacquie


----------



## colliezack

I'm trying not to Panic. Less than a year to go; but have made a Decission. Will book again. Did the waterfront and tower so next time Victory/Warrior/Mary Rose and maybe the local ferry if its running.
Can you order the weather please-- sunshine OK but not so cold.
Thanks Malcolm&Susan.


----------

